# 1-10 How would you rate Current Gen Consoles?



## ZeWarrior (Nov 27, 2007)

On a Scale of 1-10 How would you rate Current Gen Consoles? Me well I see it like this.
Playstation 3 - 9/10





Xbox 360 - 7/10




Wii - 7.5/10


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 27, 2007)

PS3 0/10(its a gaming console?
360 7/10
Wii 6/10


----------



## Taras (Nov 27, 2007)

PS3 - 4/10 (too expensive, the Sony Corp is ass)
360 - 5/10 (a 30% failure rate ffs)
Wii - 8/10


----------



## blue99 (Nov 27, 2007)

PS3 - 6.5/10 (for now)
Xbox 360 - 7.5/10
Wii - 7/10


----------



## xalphax (Nov 27, 2007)

ps3 - 5/10 (man, sony you are greedy)

xbx360 - 7/10 sure brings in the fun, but the failure rate - oh boy

wii - 5/10 some games are kicking ass, but the tech is just not current gen, sorry i know about this "we dont want to be next gen, we are new gen" stuff nintendo says but face it: for the hardware they bring they should ask $99 for it.


----------



## Pigwooly (Nov 27, 2007)

Note: I'm not so much just rating the consoles as the entire package of games + consoles. 

PS3 - 3/10 (Very few awesome games and way too expensive)

XBOX 360 - 7/10 (I find a lot of the games unimaginative, but it has a ton to choose from and good graphical capabilities.)

Wii - 7.5/10 (I tend to love Nintendo developed games more than pretty much any other and I like the wiimote a lot, but it looses a good amount of points for non-HD graphics and the low number of wi-fi games. It still edges out 360 because I find I play and enjoy it much more than my 360.)

And I know you said consoles, but I have to give the DS a 9/10. I never figured I'd buy another handheld in my life, but the DS has really blown me away. The only other one I've owned was an original Game Boy. I play it way way more than I play anything else.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(xalphax @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> ps3 - 5/10 (man, sony you are greedy)
> 
> xbx360 - 7/10 sure brings in the fun, but the failure rate - oh boy
> 
> wii - 5/10 some games are kicking ass, but the tech is just not current gen, sorry i know about this "we dont want to be next gen, we are new gen" stuff nintendo says but face it: for the hardware they bring they should ask $99 for it.



It costs Nintendo 112$ or so to make the Wii they should UNDERCharge it? I say 175$ would be a fairer price for the Wii. I also fail to see how Sony is greedy since the 40GB is the same price as the 360 Premium was during launch. ( 400$ )


----------



## xalphax (Nov 27, 2007)

sony and microsoft are also undercharging, so why shouldnt nintendo do so?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(xalphax @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> sony and microsoft are also undercharging, so why shouldnt nintendo do so?



Yes but they literally *HAVE* To or else it wouldn't sell.. The 360 wouldn't have sold as much as it did if it was around 600$ during launch and neither would the PS3 if it was like 800$ during launch. Besides Nintendo should make a profit.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xalphax @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ps3 - 5/10 (man, sony you are greedy)
> ...


Are you sure about those figures? Can you put a reasonable source behind them?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(xalphax @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> ...



My bad just realized the Wii costs like 158$ to make it. Personally 200$ would be a fairer price. http://www.engadget.com/2006/12/15/wii-man...up-to-just-158/


----------



## superkrm (Nov 27, 2007)

NDS - power level is over 9000!!!!!!!!


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 27, 2007)

PS3 - Dunno havent played one so i cant rate purely on thoughts and looks
X 360 - 7/10
Wii - 9/10
DS - 100/10


----------



## Opium (Nov 27, 2007)

PS3 - 5/10 (needs games, rumble and multiplatform games that don't suck, the hardware is top notch though)

X360 - 9/10 (no other current gen console has this good of a library of games. Simply superb. Plus Live is kick arse, failure rate brings it down)

Wii - 8/10 (really starting to get interesting now that it has some good games and channels, plus VC is godly)


----------



## Rayder (Nov 27, 2007)

Pretty much a 5 out of 10 across the board.

PS3 - Overpriced and not enough good games. Having to beg developers to develop on their console is not a good sign.

360 - RROD's 'Nuff said.

Wii - Underpowered.  

I'm a DS and PC man myself.......and gaming on the PC is starting to get stale.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xalphax @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ps3 - 5/10 (man, sony you are greedy)
> ...



My brother a producer who works for part of THQ let me know 10mo ago the system cost them a couple bucks under $200 to make to market and that was minus Wii Sports.

I see you later noticed the engadget piece.  Quoted: "...it seems that Nintendo's brainchild is only costing $158.30 to manufacture, before you consider the Wiimotes and whatnot (not to mention marketing and distribution costs) that end up being bundled with it, " ...FOLLOWED WITH... "$195.99 figure that mentions a "wholesale price," which could be a more realistic figure of how much Nintendo is shelling out when taking external costs (like Reggie flying all over the world) into the equation."

HMM...syncs right with what I got from a 3rd party developer.  I know they don't make much on those wii remotes or the nunchuks either so even if you figure 1/2 of it were profit that's still $30 respectively on top of the $158.30 going up to 188.30.  Now that's less than $10~ from what I was quoted.

THIS ISN'T ON YOU ZeWarrior: But I'm so goddamn sick and tired of people shitting on the Wii with their delusional fuckin rants over it being overcharged, that since it's not an HD system it deserves to be rated the lowest and the rest.  Get over yourselves.  Most the world isn't run by technophiles with deep pockets, nor do most the world have a HD set at this point either.  While admittedly technophiles help move along tech a bit faster helping determine what sinks or swims, I don't see why such crappy behavior needs to be shoveled on the Wii because it doesn't appease that 5% of the masses with HDTVs and 5.1 or 6.1 surround sound systems.

Yah I know I'm getting off on an angle, and I'm sure to take crap from some technophile taking offense to this but shit...grow up with it already.  Fine, you're into HD, we get it, but that doesn't lessen the quality of the Wii not doing high def.  It's the game that matters, not how high the resolution is.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> PS3 - 5/10 (needs games, rumble and multiplatform games that don't suck, the hardware is top notch though)
> 
> X360 - 9/10 (no other current gen console has this good of a library of games. Simply superb. Plus Live is kick arse, failure rate brings it down)
> 
> Wii - 8/10 (really starting to get interesting now that it has some good games and channels, plus VC is godly)



I agree with Opium on all counts. The PS3 has top notch hardware but poor everything else (for now, hopefully that improves). The Xbox 360 has a great library, online system, controller, all of it really. But the failure rate is far too high and brings that down. And the Wii is really started to show promise, good games, the VC, and so on. If only more developers put more effort into Wii's controls and visuals.


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 27, 2007)

PS3 - 4/10 (needs games...price REALLY has to go down for the 80GB [you won't get the "Sony Living Room Convergence Experience" with the 40GB]...obligatory purchase of a 1080p TV set...I sell those TVs but even at employee discount, a good one still runs me $2500 [gotta get those 120Hz models...those are hot])

X360 - 9/10 (I don't own one but I know it kicks ass...all the best games are on it, plus Live its a definate killer.)

Wii - 7/10 (The only one I own, I'm pleased with the experience but as I play Geometry Wars Galaxies, I can see how the lack of HD can hurt a system...yes its not about graphics, but as I gaze upon my Sony 27" CRT with all its interlaced goodness, I can't help but cry a bit that this is the best its gonna get...we have some great games...BUT WE NEED MORE NOW DAMMIT!)

Edit:

Just for fun, one more

PC - 8/10 (PCs have become a lot more affordable these days and especially with new video cards such as the nVidia GeForce 8800GT and the ATI Radeon HD 3870, running you around $250, you can easily jump into the high resolution gaming world at a fraction of the cost of a PS3.  Your PC is truly the convergence device having resolutions even higher than 1080p.  If there's a good game on XBox 360, it'll probably appear on PC some time later.  And nothing...absolutely nothing beats WASD + Mouse for shooters...Team Fortress 2 FTW!  As for myself, I just upgraded my 4 year old box with an ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro ($94) and while it won't run Crysis, it does do DX10 and it can get some decent resolution and frames outta Team Fortress 2 and Unreal Tournament III.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> PS3 - 4/10 (needs games...price REALLY has to go down for the 80GB [you won't get the "Sony Living Room Convergence Experience" with the 40GB]...obligatory purchase of a 1080p TV set...I sell those TVs but even at employee discount, a good one still runs me $2500 [gotta get those 120Hz models...those are hot])
> 
> X360 - 9/10 (I don't own one but I know it kicks ass...all the best games are on it, plus Live its a definate killer.)
> 
> ...



Yes the 80GB is kinda expensive, but guess what? Last Friday my 12 year old cousin bought one. If he can afford an 80GB I don't see why anybody else can't. And really a 120Hz TV is a waste, Paying 2 times as much to be a little smoother in games and such.... And really how can you say it's obligatory to buy a 1080p t?v You can get a 720p/1080i set and that will still look great. Thing is Sony Can't lower the price anymore than 50$ AT MAX.  The 80GB is like 800$ to make and selling it at 500$ is already hurting them, if they lower it another 100$ they won't get a profit until sometime like 2011 or 2012. When it was 600$ they were expected to make a profit at 2008 now it's already 2009 or so.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 27, 2007)

360 - Games & Live make this a definite 9 but it over heats easily. Good support from nearly every developer that matters. A lot of games have extra longevity due to downloadable content and multiplayer.

PS3 - I've played many of its "great" titles and they are good but nothing new or revolutionary, but then stuff developed by Sony (with a few exceptions) usually never live up to their potential. I hate the controller but then I never like PS1/PS2 controllers. A PS3 version of a game doesn't usually look like it has had much time spent on it like a 360 version. Has potential though for those into Playstation consoles. 5

Wii - Some games have given me an experience that I wouldn't have had without the Wiimote. Starting to get some great games but still way too many casual titles, hopefully it'll be like the DS and start getting big titles. Too many ports and 3rd party publishers seem to not bother with its version of a game that is multiplatform. VC is a great idea but too expensive. Web browser should be free. Why the hell is this thing over heating so it freezes up when I play? I don't even leave it on standby. The potential is there though. 6


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> Wii - Some games have given me an experience that I wouldn't have had without the Wiimote. Starting to get some great games but still way too many casual titles, hopefully it'll be like the DS and start getting big titles. Too many ports and 3rd party publishers seem to not bother with its version of a game that is multiplatform. VC is a great idea but too expensive. Web browser should be free. *Why the hell is this thing over heating so it freezes up when I play?* I don't even leave it on standby. The potential is there though. 6



Do you have it in an enclosed space? I once had mine in my TV cabinet closed behind a glass door (I didn't realise the door had been closed) and it overheated and froze (ha, that's a bit of an oxymoron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). The only way to get it working again was to unplug it and reset the controllers; it was a hassle.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 27, 2007)

ps3 5/10 
360 9/10
wii 9/10

im only basing these opinions on what ive heard since i dont actually have any of these consoles
i do find that lately games are being produced which scream "next-gen" so that initial anxiety of new games having "just" good graphics are gone
i hope ill have a wii by the time SSB comes out


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 27, 2007)

out of tens... I only like giving out of tens when I'm like "643/10!!!"
so, in this case:

360 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Halo 3 alone will supply years of entertainment for me and my friends.

Wii : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Super. Fucking. Metroid.

PS3 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't like Sony, don't like blu-ray, don't like the price.


I am quite against sony, I just flat out do not like the company, no it's not because I love nintendo/microsoft, I just like them a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Hero-Link (Nov 27, 2007)

Wii: 9/10 - Its innovation, you cant deny that, plus has some AAA Titles.

Xbox360: 7/10 - Awesome Library of games and great online.

PS3: 2/10 - lol, what is that? a refrigerator? oh wait... it heats up and doesnt cool down... plus Stop copying your tactics... High Price for what? a blue-ray? stop saying people what to buy, jesus...


----------



## Hitto (Nov 27, 2007)

Wii : 7/10. My current favorite, lacks games, but starting next year, it'll get that kickstart it needs with Mario Kart. Just like the DS!
Playstation Three : 3/10. It plays movies and "resistance : fall of man". I gave it an extra point, because frankly I can only feel pity towards sony nowadays. Nah, let's keep trolling them so they do more price cuts, I want to buy a PS3 once it gets below the 150€ mark, muhahahaha!
Xbox 360 : 2/10. It's not a console, it's a junky toaster that breaks all the time, I HATE it. HATEHATEHATE. Fuck you, Bill! (I really wanted to enjoy assassin's creed, halo 3, and mass effect on it and thus my score may be skewed by the poor hardware design. Once we get it repaired, it'll get its deserved 5, because there are even less games on it that appeal to me than the wii)


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hadrian @ Nov 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wii - Some games have given me an experience that I wouldn't have had without the Wiimote. Starting to get some great games but still way too many casual titles, hopefully it'll be like the DS and start getting big titles. Too many ports and 3rd party publishers seem to not bother with its version of a game that is multiplatform. VC is a great idea but too expensive. Web browser should be free. *Why the hell is this thing over heating so it freezes up when I play?* I don't even leave it on standby. The potential is there though. 6
> ...


No its out in the open. Gonna be taking it back to where I got it from next week.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 27, 2007)

Wii 9/10: It's almost perfect. Just gimme an HDMI port and rid of those 3rd-party horrible games and it's a 10/10.

Xbox360 8/10: Great console, great games. Breaks too much, but not a problem for me, I know how to repair them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS3 2/10: Useless. Too expensive for what it offers. When it will cost 150$, maaaaaaybe... But not before. And it REALLY doesn't have a single good game. And I prefer HD-DVD.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 27, 2007)

Wii 8/10 
Pros - very innovative, affordable, good selection of games 
Cons - "kiddy"games need more mature titles

Xbox360 7/10

Pros - great selection of games 
Cons - most great games are pc ports, best games for the console are better on the PC, still expensive 

PS3 5/10 

Pros - ..... well it has blue ray ? lol 
Cons- limited selection of games, very expensive


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 27, 2007)

this is flaimbait food for fanboys so i will ignore this topic.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 27, 2007)

someone owns a ps3 lol


----------



## azotyp (Nov 27, 2007)

Thou i didnt played any of them, but i'm reading lot of them and sometimes watch gameplay videos
PS3 5/10
360 8/10
Wii  8/10


----------



## ChillyPepper (Nov 27, 2007)

Sony's PlayStation 3 
6/10
One of the most powerful console system. With Blu-ray capabilities, it's a good machine to own. Graphics is stunning. However, it has a few must-play games. Every great game there is, it's on the Xbox 360. I can sacrifice Final Fantasy, Metal Gear Solid and I don't like racing games.

Microsoft's Xbox 360
8/10
Microsoft decides to enter the console gaming market despite its fledgling experience. Well, still it's a good console, despite the flaws (over-heating and rings). Many awesome and die-hard must-play games.

Nintendo's Wii
7/10
Revolutionary, spectacular control scheme. Gameplay is fun. However, it lacks good graphics and many developers still haven't got the gist of making a good game on the Wii but I believe they'll gain more experience and create something like Super Mario Galaxy!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, I've never been much of a fanboy although throughout most of my childhood I've always had Nintendo systems in my home (NES, SNES, N64, GB, GBC, GBA, DS, etc.).  So I may feel inclined to lean towards Nintendo systems but here are my ratings:

Nintendo Wii:  Third-parties are not doing so well on the Wii right now.  For every one good game from a third-party we see about 5 bad ones.  With the success of the Wii, we should expect to see more and more quality games from many developers as they figure out what works on the Wii.  First party games are as good as ever however.  The virtual console is a great idea allowing us to dip into our past and play games we enjoyed as children or games that we never had a chance to experience.  The motion controls of the Wii are an excellent idea although implemation sometimes is sketchy at best.  Great system, but it has it's flaws.  Overall: 8/10.

Microsoft XBox 360:  Excellent system.  Great game library because of the headstart they were able to get on the other next-gen systems.  Online is solid and the marketplace is a nice addition as well.  The 360 loses points for their constant hardware failures and subpar customer service.  God damn you 1-800-4-MYXBOX.  God damn you.  Overall: 7.5/10.

Playstation 3:  Having not had extended experience with this system yet (do not own it but my roomie does) I cannot really give a unbiased opinion about it.  The controller has not changed since the beginning of the PS One.  Games are not there for the system yet.  They do have some good exclusives but most of the most wanted games for the PS3 are also availiable on the XBox 360.  For Sony to get out of their current funk they will need exclusives!  And lots of them like the PS2 days.  I like what I've seen on the system so far, PS Network is free and the PS Marketplace is very well done compared to the sometimes cluttered XBox Marketplace.  Drop the price some more, and I might even buy one.  Again that depends on the games. And I'm sure others will agree on that point as well.  Overall: 5/10.

Fitzy


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> this is flaimbait food for fanboys so i will ignore this topic.



This. There are so many fanboyish comments it's ridiculous o.0 The PS3 is useless? It has no games? It's too expensive? The 40GB Bigger HDD then premium 360, Wireless, Blu-Ray, and it also has games for 400$ all out of the box. The 360 Premium when it came out was 400$, What did it offer? A smaller HDD, No Wireless, DVD, but it had a couple more games then the PS3. Wow, wonder who got the better deal? The 360 has 3 USB ports IIRC, the 40GB has 2. Wow buy a hub, The 40GB doesn't have a card reader, neither does any of the 360's not even the elite, come on microsoft wtf. Seriously the ''too expensive'' comment is a failure, for a 360 to even COMPARE to the PS3 in terms of things you can do with it, would make the 360 Arcade ( 280$ ) cost over 450$. Wow whats the expensive console now? Really some of these comments seem downright retarded.


----------



## adgloride (Nov 27, 2007)

Xbox 360 7/10 (Would get a 9 if it wasn't for the RoD)
PS3 5/10 (It really needs some good games)
Wii 5/10 (That also needs more good games releasing on it)


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 27, 2007)

PS3 - 7/10 because of price and strong security
360 - 7/10 because of RROD, lack of HDMI in early models
Wii - 6/10 because of its PS2 specs.

Edit: If I actually owned a Wii, I'd have given it 7/10.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 27, 2007)

PS3 - 4/10. crap games, expensive. ( could become much better with price drop and good games, I'm just not paying that amount for a blue ray player that can play a few crappy games)
360 - 9/10. awesome games, good for price. 
Wii - 7/10. average games, good ideas, expensive for technology within. 
DS - 10/10 awesome games, awesome price. awesome


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> Wii - 6/10 because of its PS2 specs.


Even the Gamecube was ahead of the PS2 in terms of processing power. Please research facts before posting, thank you.


----------



## Rammoth (Nov 27, 2007)

PS3 -> 4    Overpriced, lame extra controller feautures and not too many games to buy for
Xbox360 -> 8.5      Does pretty much all you can expect from a next gen. Good price, Good games, Good service.
Wii -> 9.5      It makes the lack of graphics up for being a great entertainer and innovation.


----------



## Nero (Nov 28, 2007)

Well... In my opinion..

PS3 - 6/10 (Aren't HD-DVD's enough!?)
XBOX360 - 8/10 (Pretty good library of games made, and graphics are nice.)
Wii - 8/10 (Ninty...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And SMG! And other games.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

~Nero


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this is flaimbait food for fanboys so i will ignore this topic.
> ...




Comments are not retarded , it is too expensive if you just want a games console. Yes it plays blue ray , yes it has wireless, a bigger hdd , but all these things drive the price up. For the 360 to match it , yes it costs alot , but you don't have to buy all the extras.

Don't want hd dvd , don't buy the add on drive , don't care about wireless , don't buy the adapter. Same with the hdd , not bothered about live or downloads or multimedia , just get the memory card.

The ps3 is a great piece of kit , no doubt about it , if you want an all in one multimedia machine + games console. If you are looking soley for gaming and nothing else , then the price is too much.

Seems to me you started this thread , then when people start trashing your beloved ps3 , you get touchy and accuss people of being fanboys.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Armadillo @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 27 2007 said:
> ...




That was the first comment I replied to people complaining about the PS3. It's not my beloved PS3, I don't even have one. (yet) Okay Comments aren't retarded but it's not too expensive considering how many people bought the 360 Premium when it came out. It's affordable to a lot of gamers. You're right if you just want gaming the PS3 is too expensive but if you buy an HDTV for gaming you would want something that does it all for cheaper than the competition. And don't say the '' Oh most people don't have HDTV's '' Well guess what? Usually when people buy HD Consoles they play it on an HDTV. I didn't accuse anyone of being a fanboy, I said their were fanboy comments. Never accused anyone.  Anyway enough arguing I can't afford to get in trouble with the mods


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 28, 2007)

PS3-5/10-Doesn't interest me in the slightest. No games that I want (except one, read on), I don't give a damn about 'Z0mG GrAfiXX!!', and the controller feels cheap and light. The only reason it got a 5 instead of a 3 is Killzone 2.

360-8/10-Controller is freakin awesome (only beaten by Wiimote in my opinion), a fair number of good exclusives, Xbox Live is a blast, the only reason I don't have one is because I can't afford one.

Wii-7/10-Wiimote is awesomely intuitive and innovative, though many games haven't used it great. Virtual Console is great for retro junkies like me, and I can't hate anything with RE4


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wii - 6/10 because of its PS2 specs.
> ...



Ok I change my rating
Wii - 6/10 because of its GC specs.


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 29, 2007)

Build quality/hardware

PS3 - 7/10 (its built extremely well, Sony stuff has a habit of breaking down after a year so this may drop. I have taken 2 points off because they keep removing hardware from the new SKUs)
360 - 6/10 (external build quality is great, internally it is a let down but they have continued to improve it, adding HDMI, etc)
Wii - 7/10 (like the PS3 its built extremely well, Nintendo stuff IMO generally is good though and I haven't had anything break down on me in the last 17 years. Lack of power is a small let down but it is obvious why it isn't that powerful)

Games

PS3 - 4/10 (So where are they, got some good games, shame most are available on the 360 and generally don't run as well on the PS3. Couple of exclusive good titles, future may change this, if they don't all jump ship to the 360)
360 - 8/10 (A lot of good exclusive titles, some good XBLA games as well, future is uncertain, they have lost some key 1st and 2nd party devs but seem to be gaining PS3 exclusives.)
Wii - 6/10 (Some great exclusive titles, some classics on the VC but 3rd party titles can be shocking, especially if they are ported for no apparent reason. GOTY exists only here. The future potential is higher than any other system due to the new areas it can take gaming.)

I prefer the 360 over the Wii for the moment, but SMG tops anything on the 360 currently.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Nov 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> ...


ugh, it isn't GC level, and why would you give it a 7/10 if you owned one?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 29, 2007)

PS3 - 8/10
+ Powerful stuff
- Overpriced system/games

Wii - 8/10
+ Affordable and very fun
- Games are a little too expensive for me

XBOX360 - 8/10
+ A wide library of good games
- RROD. What else can I say?


----------



## TheNeck (Nov 29, 2007)

PS3 - 5/10
360 - 7/10
Wii  - 8.5/10


----------



## Mars (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd give each console an 8/10. They Wii is innovative and fun, The PS3 is powerful and has tons of features, the 360 has geat online capabitilites, is powerful, and has great library of games.


----------



## sekhu (Nov 29, 2007)

ps3 - 4/10
wii - 6/10
360 - 8/10


----------



## Duke_Jay (Dec 1, 2007)

PS3 4/10
Pros: Hasn't reached it "Qlimax" yet
Has a Blu-Ray reader
Cons: Lots of PS3 "exclusives" are also availible on the Xbox 360
Needs more great titles
The Graphics arent better then the 360 ones, maybe later but now the 360 beats the PS3 in some terms of Graphics. (lighting for example)

Xbox 360 8/10
Pros: Has a lot of Great titles
A good price for a next gen gaming console.
Great online service.
Cons: Online gaming costs money
Lots of hardware failure

Wii 7/10
Pros: Fun to play with friends
A good price.
Cons: The Graphics arent Next-Gen.
Needs more big titles.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> PS3 4/10
> Pros: Hasn't reached it "Qlimax" yet
> Has a Blu-Ray reader
> Cons: Lots of PS3 "exclusives" are also availible on the Xbox 360
> ...



What do you mean by the PS3 exclusives available on the 360? That is a lie.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > PS3 4/10
> ...


Gta IV


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> ...



That was never exclusive. Sony has a contract with R* where their making a new series specifically for the PS3. And you said '' Lots '' I fail to see how 1 title is a lot.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 1, 2007)

Alright guys, keep it on topic, this is about assessing each console's individual strengths, not starting another console war debate.


----------



## War (Dec 1, 2007)

PS3 - 6/10

360 - 8.5/10

Wii - 9/10


----------



## cutterjohn (Dec 2, 2007)

PS3 2/10 arrogant SOBs, overpriced, and no worthy games

XBOX 360 6/10 M$ second try, consolejacked PC games are the main stay which would've been better off as strictly PC games

Wii 8/10  Nintendo finally getting it mostly right again, keeping the price relatively reasonable, decent and somewhat unique games, controller, +1 for being the antithesis of Sony

and hey, I'll toss in the two surviving handheld consoles
PSP 6/10 Sony sort of gets it, not many good native games, lousy battery life

DSL 8/10 Good games (RPGs!), good battery life, easier homebrew, little underpowered


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(cutterjohn @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> PS3 2/10 arrogant SOBs, overpriced, and no worthy games



Warning: Rant about me Defending PS3
This argument fails. It's underpriced. The PS3 costs over 800$ to make ( 80GB ) the 40GB costs about 600-700$ to make. Yet they sell it for 300$ cheaper. I can't see how it's overpriced. The Wii is overpriced costing a measly 198$ or so to make and being sold for 250$. There are many ''worthy '' games. Warhawk, Resistance, Motorstorm, Ratchet and Clank, All of those are worthy exclusives. The rest of your arguments seem about right though.


----------



## cutterjohn (Dec 2, 2007)

No, sorry, fail.  It's a console ffs!  No console is worth more than $300 tops.  I spent less  than $600 to build a more powerful PC than the PS3 would be if it were a PC, and it can do more than play a few iffy games, and DVDs.

Beyond that, consoles historically, take a hit on the hardware price, which MOST console manufacturers expect to make up in software licensing.

Games:  Those games don't interest me.  The PS3 has no good games right now, and some games for it have already been cancelled, but they were not interesting to me either so it's a moot point.  Bottom line no good RPGs, no GREAT other type of games at the present.

So, now we'll re-rate the PS3:
PS3 0/10 -2 additional points,  "I saw a fanboi the other day..."  "Terrible creatures, I avoid them whenever possible..."


Bonus round: re-rate of PSP
PSP 6/10 no pt change, but I'm thinking about getting one to emulate the PSX...


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 2, 2007)

X360 - 9/10. This is now the established gaming console, too many AAA titles in the past 6 months to say anything else. MS's use of an easier SDK and API have allowed a relatively easy port of games from 360 to PC and back, creating more incentive for developers.

Wii - 8/10. New, many great games out and coming out, but the 360 has it beat

PS3 - 5/10. It is overpriced. Sony made it too expensive and they have to sell it at a loss to be competative, their fault. Harder to develop for, it's extra power isn't worth the time needed. It came out too late to beat  the 360.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(cutterjohn @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> No, sorry, fail.Â It's a console ffs!Â No console is worth more than $300 tops.Â I spent lessÂ than $600 to build a more powerful PC than the PS3 would be if it were a PC, and it can do more than play a few iffy games, and DVDs.
> 
> Beyond that, consoles historically, take a hit on the hardware price, which MOST console manufacturers expect to make up in software licensing.
> 
> ...



Contradiction? You said they sell it at a loss yet it is overpriced. Last time I checked overpriced means they sell it at a higher price than it should be to get a higher profit. 
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Overpriced
According to that Overpriced means it is higher priced than worth, The PS3 is sold at a loss thus it's not overpriced. It's not that hard to develop for it's the devs ( mostly EA ) who just makes shitty ports. It came out too late to beat the 360? So did the Wii yet it has sold more than one million more in less than HALF the time the 360 took to sell all those consoles. That argument fails.

There's a difference from Expensive and Overpriced. Last time I checked, they were completely different things.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 2, 2007)

$60 for a bare minimum mobo
$250 for an 8800GT
$100 for a PSU
$80 for 2GB of RAM
$240 for Q6600
Scrap HDD and ODD from old PC, no need for a case (so no fans either). Hook up to TV for monitor
=$750 - close enough


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> $60 for a bare minimum mobo
> $250 for an 8800GT
> $100 for a PSU
> $80 for 2GB of RAM
> ...



''$60 for a bare minimum mobo'' 
Stopped reading right there. If you spend only 60$ on a mobo the PC it self will fail. and 750$ =/= 600$


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 2, 2007)

If you stopped reading there....how did you know it added up to $750?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> If you stopped reading there....how did you know it added up to $750?



I have super magical powers.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cutterjohn @ Dec 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > No, sorry, fail.  It's a console ffs!  No console is worth more than $300 tops.  I spent less  than $600 to build a more powerful PC than the PS3 would be if it were a PC, and it can do more than play a few iffy games, and DVDs.
> ...



Question: Did you start this topic for the sole purpose of tearing down everyone's opinions?  You asked for our opinions and we have given them.  Everyone has a different opinion on how the different systems should be rated.  Granted some of the comments make no sense or tear down the PS3 for no reason but you seem to be defending the system as if we were insulting you somehow.

My point stands and is still valid.  The PS3 has the potential to be a good system.  But until the games are there it will continue to limp.  Say what you want but the exclusive games worth getting on the PS3 are not worth buying one.  Outside of that, other AAA games for the PS3 are already on the 360.


Fitzy


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 2, 2007)

It does cost more than it's worth to buy and develop for.

The Wii is completely seperate, it is probably the cheapest to develop for because it's "2 gamecubes duct together."


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll disregard the price. 

PC: 10/10 
It has all and does all. It rules so much. Upgradeable, always cutting edge, has more developers working for it than any other console, has all genres you could imagine (and more), backwards compatible, future proof. Has it all. Games don't have to be dumbed down to adjust for lower resolutions and fiddlier controls that consoles have (*cought*RTS*cough*). The only downside is that you need upgrades relatively frequently, and that's the fiddly part. Another downside would be the many thousands of dollars required, but I have disregarded the price so that point is moot   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Xbox 360: 7/10. 
Huge library of games, with a growth tendency, because the console is popular with developers. Decently powerful hardware. The good thing is that since the hardware is standardized, once you make one game you know how to make dozens more. From the user part, the fact you never have to look for new drivers, new hardware, new software, makes it more practical. 
The downside... not many genres, and of those present, many are extremely ill-suited for a gamepad (FPS? Come on.). 

PS3: Hmmmm. Hardware: 9/10. Games: 2/10. 
The thing is, while the PS3 is a very powerful machine, nobody actually knows how to use it. It's like a huge alien artifact, and it will take years of poking and probing and studying to get to know it, and to learn how to make games that take full advantage of it. Current games are merely scratching the surface of what the PS3 can do, and like all scratches, seeing them makes you cringe. Very few good games (for now), but we can expect more really good ones in the future (when, and indeed _if_, they manage to start this monolithic behemoth to a run in any direction). Again, expect very few genres, but fortunately, the genres present are the most popular ones, so most people are set. All the console-specific characteristics present in the Xbox360 apply here, only the PS3 should last longer (we'll wait and see if it actually does, though). 

Wii: Hmmm again. Hardware: 10/10, games 6/10. 
The hardware is more than enough to make great, revolutionary games, but what the developers are doing with it is criminal. It's like a command-line-adventure-game developer seeing a touch screen for the first time, and saying "cool, now you can write commands by hand instead of typing them", and completely and utterly failing to see the possibility of a point & click system. Thinking outside of the box was never been the developers' strong point, to the point where they try desperately to follow the same old ruts even when the box has changed its shape to something completely different. "Pushing the envelope" becomes very wrong when the envelope has turned into an origami frog around you, and you failed to realize it (because you're busy pushing). 
That being said, I must add that the Wii a) does have some excellent games, b) isn't aimed at the kind of crowd that would do this kind of comparisons anyway (because they wouldn't consider getting any of the other consoles at all). The problem is the "target audience" isn't the same as "actual owners". The community of actual owners is extremely schizoid, divided into business people/your mother on one side, and gamers on the other; ones being giddy with excitement to see the character on screen respond to random Wiimote waggling, while getting stuck on higher levels, the others expecting new, revolutionary, pinpoint precision controls at lightning speeds, and not getting them, with developers trying to create games for both sides _at the same time_. Result: not so good. Very much so. The sooner the Wii-oriented gaming industry divides games into casual Popcap-Games-like pointer clickfests on one side, and hardcore games that use every last bit of what the Wiimote can measure/register to create wild new control schemes and provide serious gameplay that the Wii hardware is actually capable of on the other side, the better.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(j.fitzgerald17 @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> Question: Did you start this topic for the sole purpose of tearing down everyone's opinions?Â You asked for our opinions and we have given them.Â Everyone has a different opinion on how the different systems should be rated.Â Granted some of the comments make no sense or tear down the PS3 for no reason but you seem to be defending the system as if we were insulting you somehow.
> 
> My point stands and is still valid.Â The PS3 has the potential to be a good system.Â But until the games are there it will continue to limp.Â Say what you want but the exclusive games worth getting on the PS3 are not worth buying one.Â Outside of that, other AAA games for the PS3 are already on the 360.
> 
> ...



Lol no? I started this thread to see everyones opinions. I have only commented on some people. Most of them post no valid reasons at all to why the ps3 '' suckzers '' so I have to make a come back as that is not fair. Most of the people that do this appear to either be Nintendo Fans or Xbox/Microsoft Fans. Just because they hate the company ( in this case Sony ) they shouldn't be hating on the console itself. It did nothing to their console or anything. So yeah.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 2, 2007)

You asked for people's opinions as to what they think of the next-gen consoles. If hatred of the company is one of those reasons/opinions then leave it be. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, stop trying to defend the PS3 to everyone who dislikes it; that's their own choice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est la vie!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> You asked for people's opinions as to what they think of the next-gen consoles. If hatred of the company is one of those reasons/opinions then leave it be. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, stop trying to defend the PS3 to everyone who dislikes it; that's their own choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I *Like* defending the PS3. Like I said before it's just not fair hating on the console because of the company. What if I hated The Xbox 360 because I hate Microsoft making crappy Windows. It wouldn't be fair to the 360. Your right everyone is entitled to their own opinion but it's kinda of stupid hating on a console for no reason.

Your right though Ace I'll stop. :S Still when I see a stupid fanboy comment I couldn't help but argue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to hold my self back now haha


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> But I *Like* defending the PS3. Like I said before it's just not fair hating on the console because of the company. What if I hated The Xbox 360 because I hate Microsoft making crappy Windows. It wouldn't be fair to the 360. Your right everyone is entitled to their own opinion but it's kinda of stupid hating on a console for no reason.
> 
> Your right though Ace I'll stop. :S Still when I see a stupid fanboy comment I couldn't help but argue
> 
> ...



It's perfectly within a person's rights to dislike a product because they dislike a company. It might be stupid, but it's their call. Now stop derailing any topic that even mentions the PS3. If you want to defend the console, then start a new topic where you go through the pros of the system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You may like defending the PS3 in every topic, but the other members don't necessarily like you doing it. And I certainly don't like closing every topic due to it devolving into a PS3-related off-topic flame war.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > But I *Like* defending the PS3. Like I said before it's just not fair hating on the console because of the company. What if I hated The Xbox 360 because I hate Microsoft making crappy Windows. It wouldn't be fair to the 360. Your right everyone is entitled to their own opinion but it's kinda of stupid hating on a console for no reason.
> ...



Okay, but can I argue if they make a topic solely to flame on the console right? RIGHT!?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> Okay, but can I argue if they make a topic solely to flame on the console right? RIGHT!?



Well you can debate, yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now back on-topic folks!


----------



## HazeyTheLazy (Dec 3, 2007)

-Xbox360 9.2/10
-Wii - 8.0/10
-PS3 - 8.5/10


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 3, 2007)

I own all three.

Xbox360 - 8/10 (Would be higher but RRoD sucks)
PS3 - 5/10 (Hurry up and get some games already)
Wii - 6/10 (Enough with the PS2 ports and mini games)

Off-topic - ZeWarriorReturns how can you even defend the PS3 so much if you don't own one?


----------



## Jhongerkong (Dec 3, 2007)

PS3 10/10 - The scrolling news thing in fw 2.0 is pure genius

360 10/10 - DOA Xtreme beach volleyball is awesome

Wii 10/10 - Everybody votes channel, nuff said


----------



## Ducky (Dec 3, 2007)

Dude.. What about DS And PSP ??!?! I give DS 10\10 when giving a XboX 8\10... Sheesh!


DS 10\10 (PERFECT SYSTEM.. For me >


----------



## Pigwooly (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> Dude.. What about DS And PSP ??!?! I give DS 10\10 when giving a XboX 8\10... Sheesh!
> 
> 
> DS 10\10 (PERFECT SYSTEM.. For me >


----------



## ugly_rose (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(ChillyPepper @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> Sony's PlayStation 3
> 6/10
> One of the most powerful console system. With Blu-ray capabilities, it's a good machine to own. Graphics is stunning. However, it has a few must-play games. Every great game there is, it's on the Xbox 360. I can sacrifice Final Fantasy, Metal Gear Solid and I don't like racing games.
> 
> ...



I second Mr. Chilly.  Except for the fact that I want to raise the grade of the PS3 to 8/10 since I cannot live without Final Fantasy or Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> Off-topic - ZeWarriorReturns how can you even defend the PS3 so much if you don't own one?



I know somebody who has one and I'll be getting it soon so...why not?


----------



## cutterjohn (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > But I *Like* defending the PS3. Like I said before it's just not fair hating on the console because of the company. What if I hated The Xbox 360 because I hate Microsoft making crappy Windows. It wouldn't be fair to the 360. Your right everyone is entitled to their own opinion but it's kinda of stupid hating on a console for no reason.
> ...


Don't worry about it.  He just realized that Sony suckered him out of $600...

[EDIT]
I also hope that, that Foxconn in his sig isn't that horrible mfg of motherboards either...

As to the PC build:
There are many good mfgs of mbs that run in the $50 - $100 range, even some SLI boards if you're so inclined.

Beyond that why would you bother with an 8800GT?  Even a 6800 is able to at least match consoles, and your other prices are on the high side, especially the PSU.  You can get OEM makes of Antec/etc. for less $50 for 600W, but hey, if you want to buy the name... DRAM should be considerably less than $80 for 2G

Or IOW a year ago, I built a machine with the top of the line x2 4800+($200), 2G($45), ASUS mb($75), 250G hd($50), 7800($150), 550W PSU($30) for c. $505.  (re-used an Antec case that I liked, had another 250G drive, DVD-ROM, and NEC DVD+/-RW from old machine. More than PS3 overkill.  Oh, and the games are moddable as a bonus.

So, I guess
10/10 PC
[/EDIT]


----------



## Hitto (Dec 3, 2007)

You know those guys that mod their cars?
PC gamers are like those, only they never have sex.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Dec 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude.. What about DS And PSP ??!?! I give DS 10\10 when giving a XboX 8\10... Sheesh!
> ...


----------



## Railgun (Dec 3, 2007)

PS3 6/10 - Overpriced, and nothing special ...
x360 9/10 - nice games, very good online support
wii - 8/10 - some great games (SMG, love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), nice controlling


----------



## superrob (Dec 3, 2007)

PS3 8/10 - Abit overprised - POWERFULL LIKE HELL! - Funny games
xbox360 3/10 - Sucks cheap hardware - not so powerfull - should be called the 270.
Wii 7/10 - Cheap - Fun - New controls - Not so powerfull but it has it charm.


----------



## Westside (Dec 3, 2007)

PS3 7/10 - Powerful hardware, horrible game collection (currently, until FFXIII and MGS4 comes out).
Xbox360 7/10 - Bad hardware (not in terms of power, but in terms of reliability), Very good game collection.
Wii 6/10 - What happened to cheap console promise?  For the crap hardware it delivers, it should not be this expensive at all.  However, the games are outstanding.  (except for most of the 3rd party crap, Horsez...:shivers


----------



## Banger (Dec 3, 2007)

PS3 - 0/10 (To make Playstation fanboys mad and I know it will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
xbox360 - 7.5/10 (For game collection)
Wii - 6/10 (Just because it is not the same as any other system out on the market)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(cutterjohn @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 2 2007 said:
> ...




**** you I don't even have a PS3 yet. And you retard the PS3 is 500$. Sorry Ace but this guy is a ****er 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The Foxconn sig is a video card company not only a motherboard maker and they make great video cards... 6800 Match consoles? No. 7600GT Maybe. Lol top of the like X2 = 4800? YOu really don't know what your talking about. An E6750 is miles better and is only 190$. You would spend 30$ on a PSU? Your really are stupid. If you have a bad PSU if you didn't know it won't run your ''7800'' . And your supposed to rate consoles not a PC. Those are computerz you know the thing that has the interwebz.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Dec 5, 2007)

Actually 'retard' you can get a PS3 for $400 if you want some of the features including backwards compatibility stripped from it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Still you are right to get the correctly and fully working unit it is $500.


Still finding these misinformed posts about the Wii being overpriced hilarious, especially seeing there was a post I think in this forum which showed that it costs them $199 to put one together (sans Wii Sports), pack, mail and ship it.  So I fail to see why it's overpriced.


----------



## Westside (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Vampire Hunter D @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> Actually 'retard' you can get a PS3 for $400 if you want some of the features including backwards compatibility stripped from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that maybe because of where they're from.  The cheapest I can get Wii in a store around here is $269.99  For some [email protected]#$ed up reason 360 is ONLY $299.99.  I fail to see any reason why I would be even paying a similar price for the two consoles.  I can care less if it has crap graphix, but if it burns the same sized hole in my wallet, I'm better off with 360.  The whole point of Wii having bad hardware is that it will be cheap.  Guess not.


----------



## Hitto (Dec 5, 2007)

YOU'RE cheap. This isn't a religion.


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> Wii 6/10 - What happened to cheap console promise?Â For the crap hardware it delivers, it should not be this expensive at all.Â However, the games are outstanding.Â (except for most of the 3rd party crap, Horsez...:shivers


The Wii _was_ the cheap console, until the prices dropped for other consoles. But look at it this way. The DS used to be half the price of a PSP, now the prices are pretty much the same. The DS costs as much as a PSP, but has a slower CPU, less RAM, smaller screen(s), inferior graphics, lower sound quality... as you say, it delivers crap hardware. _However, the games are outstanding._ Except for most of the 3rd party crap (Horsez DS...)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See? 

I'll admit that the Wii doesn't have enough (good) games yet to justify a price tag almost identical to the X360 (*), but things are looking up   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(*) (Justify it to gamers who are weighing the options and bang-per-buck between consoles, because the Wii's target audience isn't interested in other consoles at all, and take the price of the Wii as is. The choice you are making as a gamer is Wii versus X360, but the choice _your mother_ (for example) is making is "Wii" versus "no Wii.")


----------



## Crygor64 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wii = 9.0

Xbox 360 = 9.0

PC = 8.5

PS3 = 0.0

PS2 = 8.5

PSP = 2.5

Nintendo DS = 9.7

Nintendo DS Lite = 10.0

GP2X F200 = 8.9


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> Wii = 9.0
> 
> Xbox 360 = 9.0
> 
> ...


What. The. Fuck.? You just hate everything Sony other than the PS2 right? PS3 0.0? Why? PSP 2.5? Why? Give me 5 *good* reasons, not crap like it doesn't have any games.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 6, 2007)

The PS3 should get at least a 3!


----------



## Crygor64 (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Dec 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wii = 9.0
> ...



I don't have to give you anything.  Nor do I have to justify my opinions to a fanboy.

You behave like a Sony Viral.


----------



## Shinster (Dec 6, 2007)

lol buttseckz.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 6, 2007)

Ace was it you who deleted the posts?


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 6, 2007)

Off topic


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 6, 2007)

c-c-c-c-combo breaker (of deleted posts)

Oh yeah, DS Lite: 9.5/10(only because of yellowish touch screens on some units)


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, I forgot the DS. Um, 9/10. Needs a metal casing. And maybe make it more easily interchangeable. Exchanging casings on the DS Lite...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And mods, good job keeping this topic in line.


----------



## xJonny (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmm, I'd say about 7.8/10 - handhelds are very good but consoles still have room for improvements and so on


----------



## TaMs (Dec 6, 2007)

ps3: 9
wii: 6
xbox360: 7
pc: 9½ (almost a console?)


----------



## JPH (Dec 6, 2007)

Wii: 8
Xbox 360: 8
PS3: 7

Wii is innovative and fun.
XBox 360 - nice graphics and big game selection.
PS3: Nice graphics, games are meh.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> ps3: 9
> wii: 6
> xbox360: 7
> pc: 9½ (almost a console?)



I love you. Finally someone who doesn't seem to be biased o.0



Note: Don't delete this post, No Flamebait, Not off topic, No nothing. Leave it be.


----------



## JohnDrake (Dec 6, 2007)

Wii , 10

Xbox 360, 10

PlayStation 3, 0

Honestly, I don't expect the PlayStation 3 to make to the end of the hardware cycle.  I truly believe, as do many, that Sony will pull it from the market, just like Sega did with the Saturn.  Such a shame.  

I wonder if Apple will replace Sony in the console market?  Apple has been hiring game developers like crazy.  And its not to produce pac-man games on iPod. (One of the recent hires was a scenery designer from Rockstar UK)

Now on a related note, I'd like to have a word with the psp haters. I have only one thing to say to you people.....


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> Wii , 10
> 
> Xbox 360, 10
> 
> ...



I doubt they would pull out the PS3, they're still making a lot of profit on the PS2 and the PS3 is a long term console for a reason..They don't expect to make a profit until something like 2010-2013.. Apple probably will never enter the Gaming Market if they did it would probably be as much of a failure as the Gamecube was. I bet the PS3 will be like the Xbox was last year, once the Wii fad dies more people will see the Wii is overrated and go for the PS3 or the 360. If Nintendo survived last gen with the Gamecube being the failure it is, Sony can *easily* Survive with the PS3 this gen


----------



## JohnDrake (Dec 6, 2007)

Did you just call the GameCube a failure?  That's interesting...

Because if you call the GCN a failure, the PS3 is an even bigger failure by your own logic.






Graph Source

*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		


			"Based on the first 10 months of availability, the troubled PlayStation 3 sold 22 percent less than the Nintendo GameCube for the same period."
		
Click to expand...

*
As for the rest of your post....


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> Did you just call the GameCube a failure?Â That's interesting...
> 
> Because if you call the GCN a failure, the PS3 is an even bigger failure by your own logic.
> 
> ...



How many units did it sell in the first year? And it is a failure considering the GC was 100$ while the PS3 was at a 500/600$ price tag.


EDIT: My bad. 200$. Wow. The PS3 was doing a little worse than the Gamecube.. But it still was 300-400$ more.


----------



## JohnDrake (Dec 6, 2007)

Poor you, defeated by your own lack of logic.  Make all the excuses you want my friend, the PlayStation 3 is a failure.

People didn't write books about the GameCube's failure...The PS3 on the otherhand has a book dedicated to that very subject.

Nintendo didn't have to beg developers not to abandon the GameCube...Sony meanwhile had to plead with them not to abandon their failing console.

The GameCube didn't drop its price by $200 within the first 11 months....The PS3, and the Sega Saturn, seem to share this dubious misfortune.

Also the GameCube had terrific software sales, for the most part,  The PS3 has abysmal software sales.  With games like Heavenly Sword and Ratchet bombing in Japan with debut numbers under 15k for their first week.

So yeah, they'll probably pull the PS3 from the market before the end of the current hardware cycle.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> Poor you, defeated by your own lack of logic.Â Make all the excuses you want my friend, the PlayStation 3 is a failure.
> 
> People didn't write books about the GameCube's failure...The PS3 on the otherhand has a book dedicated to that very subject.
> 
> ...



Wtf? Poor me? No. I feel bad for you my friend. The GC sold so little at a 200$ Price Tag. The PS3 sold a little less but at a 500/600$ Price Tag. Wow wonder which console is the biggest failure? Lol Terrific Software sales? No. In the beginning the GC was practically garbage. Pretty lame controller, almost no games, Can't even play DVDs. The PS3 it sold almost as much yet, it offered better games, a better controller and it can play Blu-Rays, DVDs AND CDs. I *own* a GC and I Admit it's a failure. Your a true Nintendough fanboy. Note I didn't make that bad Nintendo Pun.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 6, 2007)

I warned you guys to cut it out. Especially you, Ze. Topic closed.


----------

